# garmin connect won't send course



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

been trying for about two hours litterly dressed in my riding clothe ready to go. i thought this would take two seconds. if it was on strava it only takes about a minute to download a course to my device and i am off and riding. this particular course isn't on strava so i am forced to use garmin connect. every time i try to send the course to my device i keep on getting

Unable to send course to device. Please try again later

i have done all the updates multiple times and tried doing it in three different browsers. this whole experience it making me hate garmin which i know is crazy but there site has always given me problems.

my question is..... is there a way i can just save the file to my computer from garmin connect and then put it on my garmin edge 800 manually. i saw a thousand ways to share my ride with a billion different people but something as simple as saving it to my computer seems to be impossible to find.

thanks for any help
very frustrated
adam


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

so here is my update.... I still definately think garmin connect stinks really bad. 

what I was able to do on STRAVA in less than two or three minutes.

1. log in
2. find a friend of mine who i know road the course last year
3. scroll back in his history to that race day last year
4. click on it.
5. click the download file on the screen.
6. i then put that in my new files folder in my garmin
7. started my garmin and it was there like always

LOVE STRAVA.... it gets a bad rep from alot of the segment kom stuff but there are a good amount of other features on there that work really well. by downloading this course to my edge 800 i was able to follow a 25 mile loop through the middle of the woods without taking any wrong turns or getting lost.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I always just hit "export" on Garmin connect. you don't have to use GC to create a course file.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I always just hit "export" on Garmin connect. you don't have to use GC to create a course file.


i am not trying to create a course file. i am doing a race at this place and the file the race promoter posted was from the garmin connect website.

is the export button different then that send to device button?

this is the link they posted of the course

Garmin Connect - Freetown F50/F25 2014 Route

and for what it's worth the course was as blast to ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Export lets you save a tcx or gpx that you can manually put on your device. Easy peasy. I use that function when i load tracks from my forerunner because they are automatically sent to gc then deleted from the device to keep the history clean. I use the exported track to load onto strava.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

I must be missing it. Where is the export button. When I click that link I can't find an export button anywhere


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Okay, so that's the old interface, and it's actually a track.

I see you were sent an actual course file. Yeah, not much you can do with it, as the only way to get it onto your device is to use the "send to device" function. Part of the reason I don't like course files. I'd rather just put the track on my device and build the course from that on the device.

I see a lot of frustration from people sent different files from event promoters that don't work the way they're supposed to.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

adumb said:


> i am not trying to create a course file. i am doing a race at this place and the file the race promoter posted was from the garmin connect website.
> 
> is the export button different then that send to device button?
> 
> ...


I tried to send it to my edge 200, no go. Then I tried a random course and it went right through. My guess is that the Freetown course is somehow corrupt. Too bad, I'd like to check it out myself.


----------



## adumb (Nov 29, 2009)

well at least it wasn't something that I was doing wrong.

cobretti,
here is my strava ride I did of the course. I am pretty sure my profile is public so the link should work. the export button is on the map on the top right. definitely a fun loop, the stuff closer to the start finish line is considerable more difficult while the stuff in copicut woods(I think that is the name) is more smoother flowy type stuff. my ride had a couple wrong turns and blew past a couple inlets but it is all there. the loop goes counterclockwise, starting going down the long dirt road at the ranger station. the 2014 course is a tiny bit different. but from what I could tell there is only one section when you go on high street that they have cut out and put in more singletrack

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | checking out the f50 course near Freetown | Times and Records | Strava


----------

